# Graphic Art



## Zipper730 (Mar 22, 2018)

Can I put that here?


----------



## Wurger (Mar 23, 2018)

What kind of the graphic art - the nose arts?


----------



## Zipper730 (Mar 24, 2018)

Drawings of Aircraft


----------



## Wurger (Mar 24, 2018)

Oh.. drawings.. it seems that the Techical / Schematics section would be more releveant for a such thread.Here the link.

Schematics

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 24, 2018)

Agree with Wojtek on the fact if they are drawings/schematics. If more artistic then the Personal Gallery would be the place, if 3D then this would be the best place.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 24, 2018)

Yes.. I agree with Hugh as well . .


----------



## Zipper730 (Mar 24, 2018)

Okay, so any fictitious designs should be under personal gallery


----------



## Wurger (Mar 24, 2018)

Yes they should.


----------

